# "Before Graduate School Starts" Haul



## jujubot (Aug 29, 2010)

I start my first year in my doctoral program in September.  Orientation and meetings are soon, so lately I'm starting to feel a little anxious...okay, VERY ANXIOUS.  

What makes me feel better?  Shopping! =)

Since I'm leaving my job to attend school full-time, this will probably be the last time for a very LONG time that I will be able to spend like this so, you know... I went out like a bang! LOL!

Here's my haul from the past few weeks---

MAC:
-Soft Ochre Paint Pot
-Gingerly Blush
-Warm Soul Mineralize Blush
-Love Joy Mineralize Blush

Ulta:
-UD Naked Palette
-Essie Sew Psyched nail polish

Target:
-L'oreal HIP Jelly Balm in Delectable, Succulent, and Ripe (all on clearance!)
-ELF Beauty Book Eye Brights Edition

CCO:
-MSFs in Porcelain Pink, Refined, and Perfect Topping (score!)
-Jellybabe lipgelee
-Box kit with Shimpagne MSF, Nuance Mineralize Blush, Play on Plums MES, and 181se brush
-Clinique Almond Blossom Allover Colour

Sephora:
-Korres Yoghurt Regimen Kit
-Korres Body Butter Kit
-Skyn Iceland Nordic Skin Peel
-REN Clearcalm 3 Anti-Blemish Clay Cleanser
-Boscia Vital Daily Moisturizer

Received from Swaps:
-Korres Pomegranate Regimen Kit
-Korres Milk Proteins 3-in-1 Cleanser
-Rubenesque paint pot
-Sunbasque Blush
-Urban Decay eye shadows in Vert, Acid Rain, Perversion, and Narcotic
-OPI for Sephora Metro Chic nail polish

I think I'm good for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Thank you for reading!


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 29, 2010)

AWESOME haul! =)

And good luck in grad school! Umm...have fun? =D


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 29, 2010)

Kick ass haul... I love Refined and I just bought Sew Psyched too.

Good luck starting grad school... I'd be anxious too, so I hope it goes smoothly for you. What are you studying?


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

really cool haul!


----------



## jujubot (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_What are you studying?_

 
I'm doing a doctoral program in developmental psychology.


----------



## jujubot (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you!  lol!  I'll try to have fun =)


----------



## enflmdphnx (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations on the PhD program in developmental psychology! I'm looking into social or clinical/health for Fall 2012!


----------



## jujubot (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enflmdphnx* 

 
_Congratulations on the PhD program in developmental psychology! I'm looking into social or clinical/health for Fall 2012!_

 
Thank you!  Good luck!  If you have any questions regarding the application process and schools, feel free to PM me =)  The application and interview process can get a bit overwhelming.


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

lovely haul..i love my UD naked palette


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 19, 2010)

nice haul!!!  I hope you enjoy your new loot and have a great semester!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely haul! I hope your goodies provide you with a creative outlet during your studies. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice haul! Good luck with grad school


----------



## ricaaa (Sep 21, 2010)

Great haul!  I hope you'll enjoy your haul.  I actually love being a student, it's comparably carefree.  And don't you love seeing all these freshmen coming in every year, it makes me feel more energetic when I'm around them.  (This is so not a makeup related reply!)  Best of luck for your studies!


----------

